# Bid Help



## 07duramax (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey guys. I've been asked to bid this place here in Minnesota.
The bid is per snow event, 1'' trigger

The guy who plows another building for them way south of me (40 miles) has a per time bid up to 8" so I need to match that or they are open to me putting my up to " wherever I want.

It will need to be kept open during an all day snow event and will also need Salting. I currently do not have a salter so I may sub this out, but need to know what I should charge for just the plowing and plowing/ salting per time.

I will be using an 8' straight most of the time. The picture shows in red the property line and the yellow shows sidewalks that need shoveling as well.

So how much would you guys charge to plow and shovel alone?

How much with salting added?

As for overhead. I really only have truck/ plow wear and tear and ins.I will be plowing it so no employee wage.

Any more questions please ask and I will answer asap Thanks!!

Hopefully this picture works


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

This is just my opinion, and I am offering it as info, not advice. And it's only for the plowing, not shoveling.

I figure that will take 35 minutes with an 8' straight blade, if you hustle. I wouldn't drop my blade for less than $65, and that is only because @ 1" trigger I would be there pretty much the entire storm. Finish plowing, get out and shovel, then repeat... What I didn't make in per push I would in volume. Get a 10" storm that starts at 6 am, make $650 that day in plowing alone.

If the trigger were, say, 3", then I would up that to $100. 

I plow one a bit bigger than that with a 4" trigger, and I get $170 each time, not including sand / salt. It's also a little more challenging, but the time is the same as I guessed for yours because I run a 9'6" V.

Maybe you could add the shoveling in with the plowing, and charge something like $95 per inch?

Sanding, depends on frequency and costs involved...


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

here I would get around 500-650 for plowing up to 6" including salt. go to findlotsize and type in the address and give us the size of the lot. looks like 500-700 lbs of salt.


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

$90-$125 per push no salt. Maybe on the lower side cause of the 1 inch trigger. I wouldnt sub out the salting. I did that my first 2 years of plowing and it never works out that good because their lots are priority. I would invest in a tailgate salter if you could probably wouldnt need anything bigger. Also check on salting the walks that can add an expense.


----------



## 07duramax (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replys guys!. 
It looks like its just shy of an acre, but not by much.
As far as salting Some guys I've worked with before are going to let me use there salt/rock for $130 a bucket and they keep both the bobcat and pile on site right next door. this will save me the expense of having to buy a spreader and or dealing with any blame game if there is a slip and fall accident. Sounds high to me, but they guessed it should take a bucket full to do the lot. I will just pass there cost on to the customer with out any mark up.

Because of all the shoveling that will need to be done I was thinking around 300 Per time up to 4inchs. that includes salting


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

I know that place! Picture are a little deceiving from what the place looks like in person. Crazy that they want all that sidewalk done. If you do end up getting this place and ever get in a bind for some reason we could help you out. I'll PM you my info.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

07duramax;1661573 said:


> Thanks for the replys guys!.
> It looks like its just shy of an acre, but not by much.
> As far as salting Some guys I've worked with before are going to let me use there salt/rock for $130 a bucket and they keep both the bobcat and pile on site right next door. this will save me the expense of having to buy a spreader and or dealing with any blame game if there is a slip and fall accident. Sounds high to me, but they guessed it should take a bucket full to do the lot. I will just pass there cost on to the customer with out any mark up.
> 
> Because of all the shoveling that will need to be done I was thinking around 300 Per time up to 4inchs. that includes salting


If you the main contactor you will get the blame not the guy you hire to salt that
If you don't want the blame you need the salt guy bill them direct 
If this in my area I be at 90 plow 90salt with 1'' trigger + $75 per visit for walks
You area might be different if you can get 300 jump on it but I don't see that


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

You are going to hand spread the salt? Did I read that right?

Bad idea. Even if it works great, it makes you look bad...looks low rent, *******.

Edit; ok, I re read that....you mean they will salt @ 130 a bucket using their truck?

Be careful you don't get snaked out of a job.


----------



## 07duramax (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok thanks guys. 

Tklawn: I'm open for your info, but I should be covered having a friend of mine with a plow as well that will be on call for me. What company are you with? 

Buswell Forest: I'll be using a bobcat to spread. I've done this on most of my accounts before and never had an issue. I'm friends with the owner so other then an act of god I should get this account. I just need to make sure I'm not doing it for free


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

07duramax;1661919 said:


> Ok thanks guys.
> 
> Tklawn: I'm open for your info, but I should be covered having a friend of mine with a plow as well that will be on call for me. What company are you with?
> 
> Buswell Forest: I'll be using a bobcat to spread. I've done this on most of my accounts before and never had an issue. I'm friends with the owner so other then an act of god I should get this account. I just need to make sure I'm not doing it for free


No insult or offense intended. If you are friends then go for it. Still, when you are able, get a nice poly sander. Good luck, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## 07duramax (Jul 22, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1661964 said:


> No insult or offense intended. If you are friends then go for it. Still, when you are able, get a nice poly sander. Good luck, and let us know how it goes.


None taken. I may buy one later on I just can't justify the cost for the low amount I actually do. I didn't really plan on plowing this year, but he asked me to plow his house in the same town so I figured if I have to hook up and do that I might as well make it worth my time to get out of my warm bed. haha


----------

